# Tilly's been Dawn-ed!



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

This is the mess that I left with poor Dawn this morning....



And here is the beautiful girl I picked up! Perfect, as always 









It took me quite a while to get back over to Dawn's to collect Tilly, I was worried that she might be bored, or that it would put Dawn out, and I always worry terribly that Tilly doesn't get on amazingly with other dogs. 

Well I think I've learnt that I need to chill out a bit more! Once Tilly had got her bearings with Dudley, they had had a great time playing football in the garden and couldn't have looked more comfortable around each other by the time I got there.

The result? A velvetty-soft, sweet-smelling, completely shattered pooch!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She looks GREAT!!! wow!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well dawn is amazing no doubt but also with a subject like Tilly it's hard to not make her look good!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous girl! And her coat continues to change and develop it's new colours. Beautiful!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Even Dawn was surprised at how light she's got over the last few months, despite having seen pictures. 

I think she's been giving her some sneaky highlights along with her trim


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

OH! I almost forgot, as a side note. My mum and sister threw me the most wonderful baby shower on Sunday

Http://bisforbaby2014.blogspot.com

Lots of pictures on my blog


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She looks so amazing! Would have loved to see some photos or a video of her playing with Dudley. 

Glad the baby shower went so well


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Dawn took a couple of pictures of the two of them together I think - perhaps she'll put them on. They make a very nice couple


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Very beautiful! Is she leak free now Lottie?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just caught up on the blog - you look gorgeous, and until you get to my size when I was expecting you will always be cute, petite and just right..... You don't know the meaning of huge!!
Very impressed with your arty friends, I think my fav has to be the doggy one! Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps - great job dawn!'tilly looks gorgeous, I so wish you were nearer to me x


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That coat color is just stunning!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Her coat is lovely, very thick compared to Dudley's but very soft, its funny how much they can differ, have a couple of other cockapoo's that I groom that have harsher coats and one with super fine hair.
she was very good, although has Dudley's trick of clamping her head on her front leg as soon as you start brushing it!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Her coat is lovely, very thick compared to Dudley's but very soft, its funny how much they can differ, have a couple of other cockapoo's that I groom that have harsher coats and one with super fine hair.
> she was very good, although has Dudley's trick of clamping her head on her front leg as soon as you start brushing it!


There are 2 other cockapoos in our village and both of them has completely different coats to Tilly. One really soft, but very fine and another thicker, curlier and more wiry. 

They both go to the same groomer and definitely don't look as lovely as Tilly!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tilly looks scrummy 

Dawn I propose you start a BB/dog grooming business or become a touring groomer, that way all of our 'poos could get the Dawn Treatment...

Not having a grooming table myself I have no way of preventing Dot from doing the 'collapse on top of my legs' manouver.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

What an amazing baby shower and a really lovely idea to make unique baby vests... when Bump outgrows them you'll have to make them into a crafty picture that can be framed and kept for ever. Really special.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Tilly looks great  I love her colours 

Glad she got on so well with Dudley - sounds like she is just a bit lacking in confidence with other dogs.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

2ndhandgal said:


> Tilly looks great  I love her colours
> 
> Glad she got on so well with Dudley - sounds like she is just a bit lacking in confidence with other dogs.


Definitely! If another dog approaches and goes straight for the bum sniff, she is fine, but if they approach her head on then she will growl and snap at them. 

Same on her lead, we can walk straight past a dog in close proximity and if the other dog ignores her then she doesn't really bat an eyelid. But if the other dog wants to come up to her (particularly to her face) then again, she will snap at them.

Any tips on how to increase her confidence??

I've seen stuff on desensitisation, but they're all dogs who can't even walk within 5 metres of another dog without getting in a state and Tilly's problem is obviously a lot less severe x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Does she have any regular playmates she meets on walks? 

I would try and develop that for her so she learns to value other dogs to play with and you will probably find she will be less worried about meeting other dogs if she is with "her group" 

Similar to the desensitisation too - so lots of rewards when she is seeing other dogs and not reacting to them and if there are face to face meetings make them very very quick so a second of hello then encourage both dogs away so they don't have time to react. Each good meeting like that will increase her confidence.


----------

